# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  xin hỏi về máy cnc phục vụ sx công nghiệp

## ít nói

Mới đây mình thấy báo đăng về xưởng CNC của tập đoàn BKAV 
Bkav nói "Bphone được sản xuất hoàn toàn tại Việt Nam" 
có đôi điều thắc mắc là liệu xưởng cnc như vậy có đủ đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn 0.01 của bkav và liệu sx như vầy thì 1 ngày được bao nhiêu chiếc


có đoạn thấy công nhân cơ khí gá khuôn vặn từng con ốc rồi đưa lên phay nhiều công đoạn.


Liệu có phải hơi quá lời không? nhiều người nghĩ mình biết chút cơ khí nên hay hỏi mình về nhà máy như vậy có phải là khủng lắm ko? 
thôi cứ hỏi anh e lấy kiến thức đã rồi chém lại sau

----------


## Gamo

Em hem biết, nhưng có 2 cái phone ko biết sao mà giống B-Phone thế?

http://sohoa.vnexpress.net/danh-gia/...g-3249508.html
http://vietbao.vn/Cong-nghe/Can-canh...150515783/217/

Em nghĩ là anh Quảng "Ráp in Vietnam", mainboard, camera, vỏ made in China. Nếu có nhà máy thật sự thì tại sao giờ mới lòi ra, có vẻ hoành tráng còn hơn bài trên CNET mấy tháng trước nữa? Hay là chú Quảng cần vài tháng để chuẩn bị phim trường quảng cáo?

----------


## Ga con

> Mới đây mình thấy báo đăng về xưởng CNC của tập đoàn BKAV 
> Bkav nói "Bphone được sản xuất hoàn toàn tại Việt Nam" 
> có đôi điều thắc mắc là liệu xưởng cnc như vậy có đủ đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn 0.01 của bkav và liệu sx như vầy thì 1 ngày được bao nhiêu chiếc
> 
> 
> có đoạn thấy công nhân cơ khí gá khuôn vặn từng con ốc rồi đưa lên phay nhiều công đoạn.
> 
> 
> Liệu có phải hơi quá lời không? nhiều người nghĩ mình biết chút cơ khí nên hay hỏi mình về nhà máy như vậy có phải là khủng lắm ko? 
> thôi cứ hỏi anh e lấy kiến thức đã rồi chém lại sau


Thà BKAV lấp lửng không nói thì thôi, để người ta tự nhận định xuất xứ. Giờ thì theo em nhận xét: lừa đảo trắng trợn.

Thanks.

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy bác đúng là bị bệnh nghề nghiệp nên lúc nào cũng so sánh cái cnc của người ta tiêu chuẩn ra sao không à, chất lượng bphone là do người tiêu dùng quyết định chứ không phải do máy cnc hay công nghệ gia công gì đó quyết định.

Bên TQ có hàng trăm cty sx điện thoại nhỏ mà quy mô chỉ tầm 3-4 người bao gồm cả sếp với lính. Công việc chính là design hoặc đi mua bản design , rồi gia công bên ngoài. Tư duy của họ là làm ra cái đt ngon hay không ngon cũng không quan trọng, bán được cái đt mới quan trọng, có tiền có thương hiệu rồi thì sẻ có công nghệ thôi, rất nhiều thương hiệu TQ đi lên theo cách này.

Nên đừng vội đánh giá Bphone làm gì, nếu bphone tồn tại được thì cũng phải có ly do.

----------


## Nam CNC

trên facebock ném đá chưa đã sao mà còn lôi lên đậy nữa vậy cha. Sao bao nhiêu ngày đố anh em nào tìm ra người mua sản phẩm tiếp theo , em thì mua về xài 6 ngày cho biết và ngày thứ 7 trả lại cho nhanh lấy tiền về.

----------


## ít nói

em có bàn về chiếc b phone ra sao đâu em bàn dưới khía canhj máy cnc của bkav mà. diễn đàn mình chuyên cnc nhìn sẽ sâu sắc hơn

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy bác đúng là bị bệnh nghề nghiệp nên lúc nào cũng so sánh cái cnc của người ta tiêu chuẩn ra sao không à, chất lượng bphone là do người tiêu dùng quyết định chứ không phải do máy cnc hay công nghệ gia công gì đó quyết định.
> 
> Bên TQ có hàng trăm cty sx điện thoại nhỏ mà quy mô chỉ tầm 3-4 người bao gồm cả sếp với lính. Công việc chính là design hoặc đi mua bản design , rồi gia công bên ngoài. Tư duy của họ là làm ra cái đt ngon hay không ngon cũng không quan trọng, bán được cái đt mới quan trọng, có tiền có thương hiệu rồi thì sẻ có công nghệ thôi, rất nhiều thương hiệu TQ đi lên theo cách này.
> 
> Nên đừng vội đánh giá Bphone làm gì, nếu bphone tồn tại được thì cũng phải có ly do.


mấy chỗ đó ko đòi hỏi là tự hào sản phẩm china hay đệ nhất sản phẩm cụ ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> mấy chỗ đó ko đòi hỏi là tự hào sản phẩm china hay đệ nhất sản phẩm cụ ah
> 
> b.r


theo kinh nghiệm của cụ thì tại sao bkav phải nói dối đến cùng như vậy. thậm chí cố đấm ăn xôi (hay do sức ép dư luận cao quá) ?

----------


## Gamo

Em phải nói là về marketing thì bác Quảng là sư phụ bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

điếc không sợ súng thì đúng hơn.
cứ nghĩ diệt virus giỏi thì làm gì cũng giỏi, coi trời như nắm tay thì bó tay rồi.
thôi mấy bác đừng lôi lên nữa, ông này lỡ rồi, ổng đang ôm bình ôxy nghìn m3 lặn khoảng 1 năm rồi ngoi lên trở về lại với virus cho lành, tha cho ổng đi ae ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Việc nói dối tới cùng , nói cho lấy được là chứng minh 1 điều trước khi rơi xuống vực sâu thì theo bản năng con người quờ quạng giơ tay nắm lấy tất cả mọi thứ có thể để có 1 cơ hội mong manh sống tiếp , nhưng ở trường hợp này có vẻ tư thế rơi đầu rơi xuống trước nên hành động quờ quạng không còn ý nghĩa chỉ thấy nó thấy gớm.


Với 1 nhà máy có máy phay CNC như vậy mà tự nhận chính xác nhất VN thì chỉ có 2 trường hợp 

- Do thần kinh chẳng biết gì , nên chỉ chém gió theo lời mấy chú bán cho mấy cái máy chém gió trước đó .
- Cứ nghĩ rằng nhiều người không biết gì về gia công CNC nên nói như thế để lường gạt tiếp.


À em có xem mấy tấm hình mà chú Steve ở trong cái xưởng chế tạo mẫu prototype của chú ấy trong bản doanh apple , thấy mấy cái máy Hass to to nên BKAV cũng cố gắng mua mấy cái hình dánh và hiệu máy như thế để nói rằng tui cũng có mấy cái máy mà apple đang có ??? 

----- Bác Ít nói không biết hay muốn anh em chém gió chung về vụ này ???

----------


## nhatson

> theo kinh nghiệm của cụ thì tại sao bkav phải nói dối đến cùng như vậy. thậm chí cố đấm ăn xôi (hay do sức ép dư luận cao quá) ?


nguyên tắc là ko nhận sai, mà phải chuyển hướng sang 1 hướng khác

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> nguyên tắc là ko nhận sai, mà phải chuyển hướng sang 1 hướng khác


em thấy nhà máy của em có khoảng 60 con xê lờ xê mà em nghĩ rằng bọn em đang đứng ở thứ 1000 từ dưới đếm lên ạ . Còn cái nhà máy thứ nhất đếm từ trên xuống em nghĩ chắc là ông samsung ở quang ninh rùi .
Em ko bít bkas đứng thứ mấy về CNC mà em nghĩ nếu nó làm điện thoại mà xài ổn thì các bác nên mua đi , dẫu sao cũng đỡ mang tiếng gà nhà đá nhau.  :Wink:

----------

